# Got a belly from my Grandson, SO I MADE BACON , steps & q-view galore



## SmokinAl

My Grandson is a chef in a high end restaurant in Ft. Lauderdale. He came up for a visit & asked if he could bring anything. I said if you can get a nice thick pork belly that would be great.

He said no prob, Gramps!

Here is what he brought. It was already skinned & weighed 13 lbs.













5-11-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Here is the kid.













5-11-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






I don't get bellies this thick around here.













5-11-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






1 1/2 " to 2".













5-11-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






If I get one 1" thick it's a treat













5-11-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016


















5-11-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






I cut the belly into 3 slabs about the same size. Turns out they were too big for zip lock bags so I vac packed them.

I weighed them all out & mixed the cure #1, salt, & sugar according to the bacon calculator.

Then I added 1/8 cup of each of, granulated garlic, granulated onion, & black pepper to each bag.

I put the slabs in the bags then poured the cure mix in & massaged it into the belly.

Vacuumed them up & put them in the fridge for 14 days.













5-11-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Each day I flipped them & gave them each a nice massage.













5-11-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






14 days later, they are ready to see some air.













5-11-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Next step is to rinse them off.













5-11-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






At this point I suggest you do a fry test to determine the salt level. If it is OK then just continue on to the drying stage.

If it seems too salty to you then just give it a soak in cold water & put it in the fridge for a couple of hours & check it again.

I soaked this one for 8 hours, but that may be too long for most. Actually I think most of the guys just skip this step & don't soak the bellies at all.

I have tried it that way & it's too salty for our liking. So we do the soak thing.

Make sure they are all submerged.













5-11-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Into the fridge.













5-11-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Take them out of the water dry them off and the next step is to dry them in the fridge uncovered for 4 days & they are ready to smoke.













5-11-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Smoker set up for cold smoking.













5-11-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Hang the slabs in the smoker.













5-11-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Let her rip! I put a fan on low blowing on the cold smoker with the ash tray open about 1/2 " to get a good air flow going.

I also put a weight on the lid, because it tends to leak some smoke.













5-11-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Good smoke in the box.













5-11-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Nice TBS.













5-11-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






I cold smoked them 10 hours with apple wood, until they had this nice color & what I thought was enough smoke.













5-11-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016
__ 1






Next step back into the fridge for 4 more days.













5-11-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






After 4 days they are ready to slice. I put them in the freezer for 2 hours before slicing them up.













5-11-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






I'm kinda of crazy about slicing the bacon across the grain. As you can see the grain runs in different directions on each slab, so I cut it against the grain until the grain changes then cut it the other way.













5-11-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016


















5-11-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016


















5-11-16 26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Here's 10 lbs of bacon cut up for the freezer & I left some out for a couple of BLT's













5-11-16 27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






I also had some scraps for bean soup.













5-11-16 28.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






For the BLT's we like to bake the bacon in the oven.













5-11-16 29.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






While the bacon was cooking I bagged up the rest for the freezer.













5-11-16 30.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Oh yea, Judy had to make some bread for the BLT's













5-11-16 31.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Can't have BLT's without good old fashioned white bread.













5-11-16 32.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Bacon is done & out of the oven.













5-11-16 33.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Making a sammie. Toast the bread & add the fixings.













5-11-16 34.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Here it is. A BLT with some homemade pickles.













5-11-16 35.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 1, 2016






Ya just can't beat homemade bacon!

Thanks for looking fellas!

Hope you enjoyed the show!

Al


----------



## tropics

Al That is some seriously nice looking Bacon Meaty like OMG it does exist.You have a good Grandson also. Points thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## jp61

Al, your bacon looks great!

Nice job! Enjoy!


----------



## gary s

Nice Job Al, and a good looking Kid, you gotta be proud.

Bacon looks fantastic  I thought the one in the middle had my name on it.???

Love BLT's  had them for supper last night  But we call them BLTP's  I like the slice pickle on my sandwich.

Also add an egg sometimes.

It all looks great   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## smokeymose

Now that's some seriously nice looking bacon! More meat than fat!
That sandwich pic makes me want some tonight, but no tomatoes in the fridge..
Awesome job and points too!
:77:
Dan


----------



## Bearcarver

Bacon Looks Awesome, Al !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What a Gift for Gramps!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Only thing I thought was unusual was the 8 hour soak in Ice water, after curing-----Reason?

And I gotta freeze mine for 3 or 4 hours before slicing---Maybe my blade isn't sharp enough?

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

tropics said:


> Al That is some seriously nice looking Bacon Meaty like OMG it does exist.You have a good Grandson also. Points thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie





JP61 said:


> Al, your bacon looks great!
> 
> Nice job! Enjoy!





gary s said:


> Nice Job Al, and a good looking Kid, you gotta be proud.
> 
> Bacon looks fantastic  I thought the one in the middle had my name on it.???
> 
> Love BLT's  had them for supper last night  But we call them BLTP's  I like the slice pickle on my sandwich.
> 
> Also add an egg sometimes.
> 
> It all looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary





SmokeyMose said:


> Now that's some seriously nice looking bacon! More meat than fat!
> That sandwich pic makes me want some tonight, but no tomatoes in the fridge..
> Awesome job and points too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Thanks a lot guys!

And I appreciate the points too.

Al


----------



## pc farmer

Wow.   Beautiful bacon.   Thick and great color.

I have the same question as Bear.    I use the same calculator and don't soak.

Oh, points for sure.


----------



## b-one

Great looking bacon!:drool


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Bacon Looks Awesome, Al !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a Gift for Gramps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I thought was unusual was the 8 hour soak in Ice water, after curing-----Reason?
> 
> And I gotta freeze mine for 3 or 4 hours before slicing---Maybe my blade isn't sharp enough?
> 
> Bear





c farmer said:


> Wow. Beautiful bacon. Thick and great color.
> 
> I have the same question as Bear. I use the same calculator and don't soak.
> 
> Oh, points for sure.


 Hey guys,

Thanks for pointing this out. It never occurred to me that most of you guys don't soak the bacon after the curing stage. I have been doing it this way for quite some time. 

We don't salt our food or eat much processed food so I think our palate is much more sensitive to salt than most. 

I changed the thread to say to do a fry test to determine the saltiness of the bacon & if it seems too salty, then soak it until it is right for you. If it is OK then just move on to the drying stage.

Bear, 2 hours was plenty to firm up the bacon for slicing, but I do sharpen the blade after about 3 or 4 uses and it's real sharp.

Thank you both for the compliments & the points!

Al


----------



## bena

Awesome job Al !.   Great pics!.. especially like the pic with the bacon in the fridge covering the access to the Atkins Vanilla Shakes!

=


----------



## SmokinAl

b-one said:


> Great looking bacon!


Thanks B!

And thanks for the point too!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out. It never occurred to me that most of you guys don't soak the bacon after the curing stage. I have been doing it this way for quite some time.
> 
> We don't salt our food or eat much processed food so I think our palate is much more sensitive to salt than most.
> 
> I changed the thread to say to do a fry test to determine the saltiness of the bacon & if it seems too salty, then soak it until it is right for you. If it is OK then just move on to the drying stage.
> 
> Bear, 2 hours was plenty to firm up the bacon for slicing, but I do sharpen the blade after about 3 or 4 uses and it's real sharp.
> 
> Thank you both for the compliments & the points!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al, That makes more sense now. I thought you were just automatically soaking for 8 hours.

I soak mine about 1/2 hour to an hour. Then do the salt fry test, and I never had to soak any longer with any of my TQ cured Bacon.

That's funny because TQ already has salt in it, and I don't use salt on anything at the table, or on my Steaks & Prime Rib Preps. It doesn't take much salt for me to taste it.

The only time I ever tasted too much salt was the one time I used "Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning" on some BBB.

Guess I gotta try sharpening my blade better----I always get that little sliver at the bottom that keeps building up with each slice, until I slice it off with a knife. (PITA)

Thanks again for the reply Al,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

BenA said:


> Awesome job Al !.   Great pics!.. especially like the pic with the bacon in the fridge covering the access to the Atkins Vanilla Shakes!
> 
> =


Thanks Ben!

Yea I drink those shakes everyday for breakfast!

Al


----------



## sundown farms

Great work on a beautiful piece of meat plus the excellent photography and descriptions. I tried curing a belly one time and look forward to trying it again with your guide for a backup. But, in my opinion the best part is the memory you gave your grandson. He will surely never forget the look that had to be on your face when you opened that beautiful piece of pork.


----------



## smokeymose

Sundown Farms said:


> Great work on a beautiful piece of meat plus the excellent photography and descriptions. I tried curing a belly one time and look forward to trying it again with your guide for a backup. But, in my opinion the best part is the memory you gave your grandson. He will surely never forget the look that had to be on your face when you opened that beautiful piece of pork.


That was a beauty. The pig must have 6 pack abs! I think grandson found a good one just for grandpa...


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1

Awesome pics and write up:)Looks delicious


----------



## SmokinAl

Sundown Farms said:


> Great work on a beautiful piece of meat plus the excellent photography and descriptions. I tried curing a belly one time and look forward to trying it again with your guide for a backup. But, in my opinion the best part is the memory you gave your grandson. He will surely never forget the look that had to be on your face when you opened that beautiful piece of pork.


Thank you, I wish he was still here to have a BLT with me, but I have plenty in the freezer for when he visits again.

Al


SmokeyMose said:


> That was a beauty. The pig must have 6 pack abs! I think grandson found a good one just for grandpa...


I agree. He had it about 1 month before he visited, he called & talked to Judy & told her I have a belly for Grampa.

Al


NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> Awesome pics and write up:)Looks delicious


Thank you Sir!

Al


----------



## worktogthr

That really looks great Al!  Awesome gift from your grandson.  Are you and your wife the one's who got him into cooking?  I am with Bear in that I have to freeze mine much longer.  Any tips on the best way to sharpen your slicer blades?  Points for some beautiful bacon!!

-Chris


----------



## sfprankster

...


----------



## SmokinAl

worktogthr said:


> That really looks great Al!  Awesome gift from your grandson.  Are you and your wife the one's who got him into cooking?  I am with Bear in that I have to freeze mine much longer.  Any tips on the best way to sharpen your slicer blades?  Points for some beautiful bacon!!
> 
> -Chris


He decided on his own to go to Culinary School, I think it was a real good choice on his part. I have a blade sharpener that came with my slicer. It fits on the carriage & gets the blade real sharp.

Thanks for the point Chris!

Al


sfprankster said:


> Beautiful looking bacon!!!


Thank-you my friend!

Al


----------



## smokinifl

Your bacon looks very tasty!


----------



## redheelerdog

Gosh dang Al, That has to be some of the most awesome bacon you've made to date. That grandson of yours is one fantastic guy to bring you that.

I believe you could of got at least two or three more layers of bacon on that sammie though!













Points-and-More-Points.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 29, 2016


----------



## jeffinn

Nice looking belly and great looking bacon Al!


----------



## jeffinn

Oh, and I noticed you drink Corona Light! Im gonna have to stop in and drink a cold one with you the next time I'm down in Florida! (We usually get down there for a few weeks in January or February, usually in the Madeira beach area). :cheers:


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokinIFl said:


> Your bacon looks very tasty!


Thank-you!

Al


redheelerdog said:


> Gosh dang Al, That has to be some of the most awesome bacon you've made to date. That grandson of yours is one fantastic guy to bring you that.
> 
> I believe you could of got at least two or three more layers of bacon on that sammie though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points-and-More-Points.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ redheelerdog
> __ May 29, 2016


Thanks Red,

I appreciate the point too!

Al


Jeffinn said:


> Nice looking belly and great looking bacon Al!





Jeffinn said:


> Oh, and I noticed you drink Corona Light! Im gonna have to stop in and drink a cold one with you the next time I'm down in Florida! (We usually get down there for a few weeks in January or February, usually in the Madeira beach area).


For sure the beer is always cold!!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow Al, that bacon looks amazing !   Thumbs Up   Nice your grandson could set ya up !  BLT's are a fav round here !    Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Al, that bacon looks amazing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice your grandson could set ya up ! BLT's are a fav round here !


Thanks a lot Justin!

I appreciate it!

Al


----------



## disco

Nice post and great looking bacon deserves points!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

Disco said:


> Nice post and great looking bacon deserves points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks a lot Disco!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## smoke in mn2

Your home made bacon looks amazing! Can't wait to get my cold smoke attachment so I can try this. THX for sharing all the details. :)


----------



## SmokinAl

Smoke in MN2 said:


> Your home made bacon looks amazing! Can't wait to get my cold smoke attachment so I can try this. THX for sharing all the details. :)


Thank-you!

And your welcome, if you do this please let me know how your bacon turns out!

Al


----------



## muralboy

Awesome looking bacon - great step by step too.  What a nice gift from the grandson - he certainly know how to pick out a good belly.


----------



## SmokinAl

muralboy said:


> Awesome looking bacon - great step by step too.  What a nice gift from the grandson - he certainly know how to pick out a good belly.


Thank you!

Yes he kinda spoiled me, Now I'm going to have to get him to bring one every time he visits!

Al


----------



## torp3t3d0

Just a "nubie" comment.....Tried hanging the bacon when I got started and didn't like the "stretching" of the slab that occurs.....so I went to doing them just on the racks....keeps them more consistent in thickness......


----------



## muralboy

N





torp3t3d0 said:


> Just a "nudie" comment.....Tried hanging the bacon when I got started and didn't like the "stretching" of the slab that occurs.....so I went to doing them just on the racks....keeps them more consistent in thickness......


----------



## muralboy

N





torp3t3d0 said:


> Just a "nudie" comment.....Tried hanging the bacon when I got started and didn't like the "stretching" of the slab that occurs.....so I went to doing them just on the racks....keeps them more consistent in thickness......



Be sure to wear some clothes when frying it up - those grease splatters can be painful


----------



## SmokinAl

torp3t3d0 said:


> Just a "nubie" comment.....Tried hanging the bacon when I got started and didn't like the "stretching" of the slab that occurs.....so I went to doing them just on the racks....keeps them more consistent in thickness......


I have done it both ways too.

If I have too much bacon to hang without it being too crowded, I put it on the racks.

But I prefer to hang it because I think the smoke gets to all sides better.

That's just my opinion.

Al


----------



## archeryrob

What temperature did you use for the 10 hours? I am looking to copy this as since I made dried beef my buddy is ready to buy pork bellies now and get to doing this in my smokehouse.


----------



## SmokinAl

I cold smoked them. The temp stayed under 90 degrees.

Al


----------



## sauced

That is the most meaty bacon I have ever seen!!

And the bacon looks real delicious!!

Great step by step Al!!!!

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl

Sauced said:


> That is the most meaty bacon I have ever seen!!
> 
> And the bacon looks real delicious!!
> 
> Great step by step Al!!!!
> 
> Points!


Thank you my friend!

I appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## papa t

What a awesome looking belly . Smoking al  looks like a could try to eat it through the screen lol.POINTS


----------



## SmokinAl

papa t said:


> What a awesome looking belly . Smoking al looks like a could try to eat it through the screen lol.POINTS


Thanks Papa!

I appreciate it buddy!

Al


----------



## pitbulmom

That is some Beautiful Bacon! It is 11Pm here, and I am seriously considering a BLT right now! (It won't taste near as good as that one in the pic!


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks PBM!

BLT's are a big favorite around here.

I've been known to have one in the middle of the night!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## smokeymose

Now that my tomatoes are coming on, they''re pretty regular around here, too, Al. Sometimes waiting for that two weeks in the brine brings us right down to wire before running out! [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokeyMose said:


> Now that my tomatoes are coming on, they''re pretty regular around here, too, Al. Sometimes waiting for that two weeks in the brine brings us right down to wire before running out! [emoji]128522[/emoji]


Oh my!

We wouldn't want to run out with all those ripe maters.

Down here the season for tomato's peaks in Feb., so I should have a freezer full of bacon buy then.

Al


----------



## roger47

WOW!!!  Maybe someday I'll be as good as this.

Roger


----------



## SmokinAl

Roger47 said:


> WOW!!!  Maybe someday I'll be as good as this.
> 
> Roger


It's not that hard Roger!

And once you make your own bacon, the store bought stuff just doesn't cut it anymore!

Al


----------



## remsr

Looks good Al! Reminds me that I need to get cracken and replenish my bacon supply. 

Randy,


----------



## GaryHibbert

Glad this thread was bumped Al.  I've got a pig coming in a week's time.  Sure hope the belly has even half as much meat on it as yours.  Never seen one with that much meat.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us

So nice..  Looks easy going step by step. 
Good thread. 

Al, You ever use or think you may try the Morton's TQ mix for that?
(Tender Quick)


----------



## tropics

Al as I have said before you have a good grandson 
Richie


----------



## griz400

points to you Al ............ want to see some next to some over easy eggs ......


----------



## uncle eddie

Helluva learning lesson for me.  That seems like a lot of work so I am guessing it is way better than store-bought.  It sure does look good!

Points!

Thanks for the awesome post!

Ed


----------



## tex2az11

Al,

Your a god amongst men! That looks amazing! I like the time and dedication you put towards this! I feel like the more time you put in, the better it will taste!


----------



## remsr

I am still trying to figure out what’s going on with this new fourm???


Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Rings Я Us said:


> So nice..  Looks easy going step by step.
> Good thread.
> 
> Al, You ever use or think you may try the Morton's TQ mix for that?
> (Tender Quick)



Thank you, no I have always used cure #1. I have never used TQ.

Al


----------



## remsr

smokinal said:


> Thank you, no I have always used cure #1. I have never used TQ.
> 
> Al


Nice looking bacon Al! The think I with lots of help figured this new fourm out. At least I can get around.lol


----------



## johnh12

Looks great Al.
My first thought was that I wanted to adopt your Grandson but I think I should just adopt you and get the finished product!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remsr

I would rather just move in cause you have the Lang, do you have a spare bedroom? Lol

Randy,


----------



## johnh12

No spare bedroom but I can put a cot for you right next to the Lang!:D


----------



## remsr

Through in a brisket and a couple butts and I’m in. Lol

Randy,
Nice to be getting and sending posts again!


----------



## c14james35

Looking good, great color!


----------



## Rings Я Us

Cool.. I see your mix is per bag. I came to this thread to answer my question from the Berkshire bacon thread I had left. I remember this one.. Lol 

So good info. Same on both belly bacon threads.


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks fellas!
And good luck with your bacon Johnny!
Al


----------



## remsr

Nice bacon mine keeps coming out tuff tasty but tuff don’t know what I’m doing wrong??

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Randy, are you letting it rest uncovered in the fridge for 3 or 4 days before & after smoking, and are you using a dry cure?
Al


----------



## remsr

Yes I used a dry rub TQ and yes I did aloe it to rest in the refrigerator. And it is still tuff?
Randy, 
You haven’t seen me on lately because I don’t get posts like before the system was redone. Do I don’t see what’s going on anymore.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea I know what you mean, I don't get any notices anymore either & miss a lot of threads.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us

smokinal said:


> Thanks fellas!
> And good luck with your bacon Johnny!
> Al



Was happy the belly came without skin. I used 2 gallon bags and each of the 4 bags contain just over 2,000 gram of belly. 1 bag is pieces cut for soup or beans and dicing up to put in stuff.
Thanks for the help.







Probably going to try cold smoking.


----------



## BB-que

SmokinAl said:


> My Grandson is a chef in a high end restaurant in Ft. Lauderdale. He came up for a visit & asked if he could bring anything. I said if you can get a nice thick pork belly that would be great.
> 
> He said no prob, Gramps!
> 
> Here is what he brought. It was already skinned & weighed 13 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get bellies this thick around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 " to 2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get one 1" thick it's a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 6.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the belly into 3 slabs about the same size. Turns out they were too big for zip lock bags so I vac packed them.
> 
> I weighed them all out & mixed the cure #1, salt, & sugar according to the bacon calculator.
> 
> Then I added 1/8 cup of each of, granulated garlic, granulated onion, & black pepper to each bag.
> 
> I put the slabs in the bags then poured the cure mix in & massaged it into the belly.
> 
> Vacuumed them up & put them in the fridge for 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each day I flipped them & gave them each a nice massage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 8.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 days later, they are ready to see some air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to rinse them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I suggest you do a fry test to determine the salt level. If it is OK then just continue on to the drying stage.
> 
> If it seems too salty to you then just give it a soak in cold water & put it in the fridge for a couple of hours & check it again.
> 
> I soaked this one for 8 hours, but that may be too long for most. Actually I think most of the guys just skip this step & don't soak the bellies at all.
> 
> I have tried it that way & it's too salty for our liking. So we do the soak thing.
> 
> Make sure they are all submerged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take them out of the water dry them off and the next step is to dry them in the fridge uncovered for 4 days & they are ready to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 15.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoker set up for cold smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang the slabs in the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let her rip! I put a fan on low blowing on the cold smoker with the ash tray open about 1/2 " to get a good air flow going.
> 
> I also put a weight on the lid, because it tends to leak some smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good smoke in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice TBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 19.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cold smoked them 10 hours with apple wood, until they had this nice color & what I thought was enough smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 20.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step back into the fridge for 4 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 4 days they are ready to slice. I put them in the freezer for 2 hours before slicing them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda of crazy about slicing the bacon across the grain. As you can see the grain runs in different directions on each slab, so I cut it against the grain until the grain changes then cut it the other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 26.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 10 lbs of bacon cut up for the freezer & I left some out for a couple of BLT's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had some scraps for bean soup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 28.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the BLT's we like to bake the bacon in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 29.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the bacon was cooking I bagged up the rest for the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 30.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, Judy had to make some bread for the BLT's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 31.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have BLT's without good old fashioned white bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 32.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is done & out of the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 33.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a sammie. Toast the bread & add the fixings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 34.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. A BLT with some homemade pickles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 35.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jun 1, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just can't beat homemade bacon!
> 
> Thanks for looking fellas!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the show!
> 
> Al


Hey Al, are the pre populated % what I should use?  I basically just enter the belly weight?  Just making sure those pre populated % s for the sugar, salt, etc are good to use.  Thanks Al


----------



## SmokinAl

BB-que said:


> Hey Al, are the pre populated % what I should use?  I basically just enter the belly weight?  Just making sure those pre populated % s for the sugar, salt, etc are good to use.  Thanks Al


Yes, just enter the belly weight in grams & use the default %. It will give you the right cure, salt, & sugar amounts. If you want to change any amounts you can change the salt & sugar. So if your on a low salt or low sugar diet, you can change those amounts, but don’t change the cure %. If you are not on any diet restrictions, I would suggest you use the default %. It is just perfect.
Al


----------

